# Hathcock Sniper



## Whispers Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I received my Hathcock Sniper with heavy short bands, two extra band sets with pouches and a bag of steel and lead balls. I immediately took it out to shoot. I haven't shot a slingshot in years. I shot "Wrist Rockets" 25 years ago and this is another animal completely. I shoot a longbow, recurve and compound bow regularly with a very loose grip. On my first shot, the slingshot flew out of my hand and bounced down my driveway.....ooops. Tied a lanyard on for future mishaps and got back to business. The flat bands were tied in a shoot through the forks configuration. They were tied on facing outward and I thought this meant to draw with the bands around the outside of the forks. The bands were slapping the forks very hard leaving marks on the bands. I thought "this can't be right" and that maybe I should be pulling them through the inside of the forks, but they would be pulling directly against the small latex bands holding them on (doubling back over on itself). I retied the band in an inward position and immediately found my groove. I smacked the crap out of a can repeatedly at 10 yards. I then tied the band on to shoot over the top of the forks. I took three shots and that was enough. I don't know what the poundage of the current band set-up is, but I know that the pouch was slapping my fingers so hard, one of my fingertips was numb. I would have to wear a glove to shoot in this style with heavy bands. Back to the shoot through configuration and I am very happy with it. It is solid as a rock. I lightly sanded the handle to take the sheen off, smoothed out a few sharp edges, and gave my thumb and fingers a little better traction. The finish is very slick and with sweaty hands, it can get slippery. I really like the ergonomics and the ballistic resin is so robust that I don't think I will ever need another slingshot...except maybe a twin in red. Great product Bill. I will be smoking some squirrels with this thing while bowhunting.

Otto


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good review WD and glad to see you get back into slingshots after a long absence.

If you don't mind me asking, where at in SW MO?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad that your back into slingshots, if you use heavy ammo while shooting your heavy bands hand slap shouldn't be a problem. Good luck and have fun. Dan


----------



## Whispers Death (Mar 23, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> Good review WD and glad to see you get back into slingshots after a long absence.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where at in SW MO?


Southeast Missouri. Just south of St. Louis.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey WD good review,can you post a pic of how your trying your bands I have mine the way it came.


----------



## Whispers Death (Mar 23, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hey WD good review,can you post a pic of how your trying your bands I have mine the way it came.


Yep....I'll get the camera out and do that in a bit.

Otto


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I had that problem with my hts, i just flick my wrist downward and havent had a problem since, bill swears by ttf, so i was wondering if i was doing something wrong. I love this ss and am very happy with the quality of design. Its my go-to ss now. Maybee bill can post a vid and show us how to properly shoot ttf.ill ask him, i know hes a busy man. But i really want to learn to shoot this way, the last thing i want to do is damage my latex or the ss. This is why i retied mine


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You might find these helpful, as this is exactly how I shoot them sideways:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks bill, i guess i was doing it right i just was concerned about the bands hitting the inside of the forks, ill have to get used to it. I have been shooting mine ott and it is extremely accurate for me. 
It isnt a problem with the slingshot, just an inquiry reguarding the ttf shooting style. Figured i would ask the master himself,


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I have just finally started shooting my hts, ttf, i dont know why i had such a problem, i think this slingshot is best when shot ttf, i am now surgical with this b*tch.


----------

